# Joining this section of the forum in the morning



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Those at Castle Combe will see the new motor first....

:wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Damon drop me a pm i wont be there tomorrow. I promise i wont tell anybody honest :wink:

yours in ernest Paul


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Damon drop me a pm i wont be there tomorrow. I promise i wont tell anybody honest :wink:
> 
> yours in ernest Paul


hhhmmmm


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Damon drop me a pm i wont be there tomorrow. I promise i wont tell anybody honest :wink:
> ...


Tease :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It will be worth the wait 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Those at Castle Combe will see the new motor first....


Not 100% true! 2nd maybe. 8) :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So are you going to post some pics of your car after C/C


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

So any news on what car hes got?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> So any news on what car hes got?


Yes it is on the events ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

It is an estate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Joining this section of the forum in the morning


.... well actually you aren't are you. See you on the RSx board. :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> > Joining this section of the forum in the morning
> 
> 
> .... well actually you aren't are you. See you on the RSx board. :roll:


 

So you best tell Clarko to bugger off too :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > > Joining this section of the forum in the morning
> ...


And me!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Here didn't Tactile have an RS4 or was it RS6 you guy's havn't bought an ex tactile car have you? Whatever happened to Tactile :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Pedantic mode 

Surely non of you should be posting here as non of your cars are " *Other VAG Marques based on TT Platform *" :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

L7 said:


> Here didn't Tactile have an RS4 or was it RS6 you guy's havn't bought an ex tactile car have you? Whatever happened to Tactile :?


Do you remember that thread, I think it turned out to be a fake...

Then after he was found out he left :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

If anyone wants to have a quick laugh... read the following thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41239&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > Here didn't Tactile have an RS4 or was it RS6 you guy's havn't bought an ex tactile car have you? Whatever happened to Tactile :?
> ...


Did it turn out to be a fake? In what way?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


Was it not the companies car?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Possibly - but that doesn't mean it was a fake car...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

To be honest I don't think it ever existed :?

Along with the other cars :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> To be honest I don't think it ever existed :?
> 
> Along with the other cars :lol:


AFAIK, he's still friendly with some of the northern members, and maybe active on other car forums, so I wouldn't be as quick to assume that...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

But mines real :wink:

http://homepage.mac.com/dcurtis666/iMovieTheater48.html


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I don't think it ever existed :?
> ...


I think the TT existed, but not the others, is that clearer.

If the RS6 was real why did he do a disappearing act after he was found out?

p.s Omen, your car looks great, goes great and sounds great!


----------

